# Baptisms tomorrow!



## SolaScriptura (Jan 1, 2005)

Tomorrow morning our three kids are getting baptized!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 1, 2005)

Ben,
Refresh my memory. Did your theology shift recently? How old are your children?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 1, 2005)

No, it didn't shift recently.
It shifted a while ago, like late spring or early summer, but it wasn't until October that I physically switched to a PCA church. 


My kids, which you should be able to see in my new avatar are:
Daniel, 4
Rebekah, almost 2
Joshua, 1 week


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

God bless you and your covenant family!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 1, 2005)

Amen Ben! May God bless you richly and richly bless you.

[Edited on 1-1-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 1, 2005)

God bless, Ben.

Say hello to David Dively for me.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 1, 2005)

I hope tomorrow is a wonderful day for you and your family.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 1, 2005)

Praise The Lord! Praying for God's blessing on you and your Family.



Isa 54:13 And all thy children shall be taught of the LORD; and great shall be the peace of thy children.


----------



## Thomas (Apr 16, 2005)

Your kid's are four, two and one week old and they have professed repentance towards God? How may I ask have they showed obedience to God? Yet alone showed their faith. Just curious Brother


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thomas_
> Your kid's are four, two and one week old and they have professed repentance towards God? How may I ask have they showed obedience to God? Yet alone showed their faith. Just curious Brother



I think they have showed as much faith as Isaac and Ishmael, who also received the covenant sign.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 16, 2005)

Thomas, you may want to browse the "Baptism" forum for a look at the Reformed doctrine of infant baptism (paedobaptism). If you ever have specific questions, feel free to start a new thread.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2005)

Praise God !!!


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Tomorrow morning our three kids are getting baptized!



Praise God! How well I remember when I first accepted covenant baptism and had my four baptized at once. The Lord has honored it, too. All four have made professions of faith.

God bless you!


----------



## daveb (Apr 16, 2005)

Awesome Ben! God bless you as take this step.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 16, 2005)

Um... thanks guys! My kids have been baptized covenant children for almost 4 months...  
But I do appreciate the kind sentiments.
Ben


----------



## Thomas (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Thomas, you may want to browse the "Baptism" forum for a look at the Reformed doctrine of infant baptism (paedobaptism). If you ever have specific questions, feel free to start a new thread.


  Didn't intend to. Thanks for the info!


----------

